# Range Hood Duct Size



## sawyerEd (Aug 9, 2008)

Stove gas or electric? Output of fan ? Size of output? Are there air consuming appliances in the basement? You are creating a negative atmosphere which could cause these appliances to malfuntion or kill somebody. Go carefully here and get some professional advice.


----------



## BOUTYM (Jun 30, 2006)

It's an electric range. There is a small oil fired boiler in the basement also. I understand about the negative atmosphere and could agree that it might be an issue with the recommended ducting, but using a 4 inch duct would actually result in less negative pressure since the range hood would be less efficient. The range hood I'm looking to use is rated at 190cfm with a 3 1/4 x 10 duct and 220cfm with a 7 inch round. I would be going from 3 1/4 x 10 into the 4 inch round duct.


----------

